# Bötchen fahren bei Frost



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

mein Boot war am Sonntag im Wasser und steht im Freien. Momentan ist es ja recht kalt. Der Propeller lässt sich problemlos drehen im Leerlauf. Ich würde heute gern wieder ne Runde angeln fahren. Daher die Frage: sollte ich den Motor erst eine Weile im Wasser hängen lassen bevor ich ihn anlasse (falls Impeller angefroren), oder ist das egal?


----------



## oberfranke (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Ist meines Erachtens nicht notwendig. 
 Auf jedem Fall im Leerlauf laufen lassen bis er rund läuft und dann erst losfahren. 
 Bis er richtig warm ist würde ich Volllast vermeiden.


----------



## banja1 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Moin, und nach dem Angeln den Motor komplett leerlaufen lassen! Nicht hochgeklappt oder so und alles Wasser raus ganz wichtig! Ich habe schon mal Frostschäden gehabt (1500€)Lg


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

...gespült wird der Motor mit Frostschutz....  ein teil wasser und frostschutz wie im Auto.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Bei Winterliegern gehört der Antrieb bzw der AB runtergeklappt- es bleiben immer geringe Restmengen an Wasser im Unterwasserteil des angekippten Motors zurück, die an der freien Luft schon bei geringen Minusgraden für große Schäden sorgen können....


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Ich klappe ihn immer runter. Zum Glück war er in der Sonne und ließ sich super starten. Mittlerweile sind minus 7 und das Boot eist gerade ein. Hoffentlich komme ich nachher nach Hause...


----------



## Pokolyt (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Ganz schön mutig: ......|bigeyes#d


----------



## Gast (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Ich fahre schon viele Jahre im Winter.
Bisher hatte ich nur 1 mal Probleme, aber da war ich unwissend und habe den Motor hochgekippt #q
Ich habe ja einen Wasserlieger, so lange der Motor immer unten bleibt passiert nichts.
Und eben darauf achten das beim 4 Takter das richtige Öl drin ist.
Im Winter bei Minusgraden fährt man anderes Öl als im Sommer bei +30 Grad.


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Bin heim gekommen. 2takter. Er ging gar nicht mal so schlecht an. Braucht halt ein wenig bis er warm ist, sonst geht er unter Last sofort aus. Außen hingen aber schon die Eiszapfen. Interessant, da es - 7 grad ist und das Eis sich trocken wie Glas anfühlt. Wie robust ist so ein RIB eigentlich gegen Eisschollen? Ein paar habe ich überfahren  . Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Pokolyt (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Alle Achtung. Respekt.#6


----------



## allegoric (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Naja, Respekt...ich würde mir mim Schlauchi ein*******n bei dem Wetter


----------



## Silvio.i (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

Auch ich würde mit meinem Schlauchboot nicht bei Minusgraden fahren.
 Das Material wird "spröde" und ist anfälliger für Beschädigungen.


----------



## Gast (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Auch ich würde mit meinem Schlauchboot nicht bei Minusgraden fahren.
> Das Material wird "spröde" und ist anfälliger für Beschädigungen.


Ich bin mit meinem Schlauchboot ( Grad RIB) 5 Jahre, Winter wie Sommer gefahren.
Mein Schauchboot war zudem ein Wasserlieger.
Im Frühjahr mal raus und abkärchen, fertig.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bei Winterliegern gehört der Antrieb bzw der AB runtergeklappt- *es bleiben immer geringe Restmengen an Wasser im Unterwasserteil* des angekippten Motors zurück, die an der freien Luft schon bei geringen Minusgraden für große Schäden sorgen können....



Merke ich immer wenn ich raus slippe der Motor dabei ganz hoch geklappt ist und anschließend in der Halle wieder ganz runter gefahren wird-von wenig Wasser bei einem 70PS Außenborder würde ich da nicht sprechen-genug um ordentlich Schaden anzurichten...


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bötchen fahren bei Frost*

An für sich sind am Schaft bzw Unterwasserteil ein oder zwei Öffnungen, wo der Großteil des Wassers ablaufen kann /soll. Diese Öffnungen setzen sich gerne mal mit Kalk /Algen etc zu... #h


----------

